
Facebook built a chatbot to help employees deflect criticism over the holidays - sdan
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/2/20992761/facebook-ai-chatbot-liam-criticism-employees-family-members-deflect
======
Nextgrid
It’s impressive how far the scum will go to try and defend its malicious acts
instead of just cleaning up after itself and becoming an ethical company.

